# Synodontis longirostris



## sikedaman (Aug 1, 2006)

I think I just made a mistake buying what was labled as a "Synodontis longirostris" for my 90 gallon community tank. When I read Dr Axelrod's Atlas of Freshwater Fish - it listed the max size as 27 cm. I am now finding through reasearching on life that they can reach close to two feet. Does anyone have any personal experience with this fish or maybe some info on its temperment? Is there a possiblity it was mistitled - There is such limited info on this fish online, it doesn't seem that it shouldn't be so cheap - $5.99 - nor almost always in stock at my lfs......Any help would be great......


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It is very likely that it was mislabeled. Can you post a good pic?


----------

